
PUBG Mobile app requires “read sensitive log data” permission on your device - ejjpi
https://twitter.com/pangolycom/status/976204022859300864
======
bleke
Probably google never do this: For this type application add fake permission
control which feeds from random data to some recorded scenario like user
record his free time

------
ejjpi
Also, the app is published by a dodgy company named "Proxima Beta" based in
Singapore.

